# Scarbelly Wings (Buffalo Style)



## s2k9k

I like to call these Smoked Buffalo Wings but in memory of Gary I have renamed them "Scarbelly Wings" because he loved them so much. I love Buffalo Wings but I hate when they are over-sauced and sloppy like you get in most restaurants, so I decided to put the sauce on the inside so as not to get it all over my hands and face. I have done these quite a few times and they always come out great.



I inject them with a combo of Creole Butter and Franks Hot Wing Sauce mixed about 1:2 and rub the sauce all over them















102_0463.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 28, 2012




















102_0460.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 28, 2012








Then I sprinkle Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning all over them
















102_0466.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 28, 2012








And into the smoker at about 300* 
















102_0469.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 28, 2012








With some TBS provided by a couple of chunks of hickory
















102_0472.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 28, 2012








Times have varied from 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours, I just let them go until the skin starts to get crispy and they look like this















102_0489.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 28, 2012




















102_0486.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 28, 2012








Crispy but juicy, spicy with a little heat
















102_0493.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 28, 2012








Thanks for looking.






Dave


----------



## harleysmoker

They look very good!


----------



## rdknb

they look great and I never thought to inject the sauce, great idea


----------



## s2k9k

THANKS Harley!

THANKS RdKnB!

When I first started getting into smoking meat I read a lot about injections and it just hit me, inject Buffalo Sauce into wings, it just has to be good so I tried it and have been hooked ever since. I don't even want to go to Hooters again.


----------



## thoseguys26

Seriously good looking! I wonder if you first brined them in the injection sauce for 6 hours before doing all of the above?


----------



## s2k9k

thoseguys26 said:


> Seriously good looking! I wonder if you first brined them in the injection sauce for 6 hours before doing all of the above?


THANKS!

I don't know if that would change much being wings are so small and these are already really infused with a lot of flavor and heat but it does give me an idea for split breasts, I think it would really work with those. Guess I'm gonna have to try it.


----------



## scarbelly

Man that is some great looking chicken


----------



## s2k9k

THANKS Scar! and everybody else! Comments like these from pros like you really help the confidence level of a noob like me.


----------



## smokinhusker

Those look awesome. Never thought of injecting.


----------



## s2k9k

WOW! I can't believe I made the banner, I didn't think I would ever make it up there. I feel very honored. THANKS to everyone for their great comments and to whoever chose to put my wings on the banner!!!


----------



## ak1

Nice job on the wings; they look fantastic.

I never would have thought to inject wings; such a great idea.


----------



## wajski

Dave thanks for the info& pictures, thats the problem I have with wings. I am going to try your way, injecting looks like a better way to go.   Walt


----------



## rugsrme

Hmmm, would have never thought to inject wings, I like the idea of less sloppiness and the crispy skin.
This is on my "got to try it" list.


----------



## lumbee

They look really good. The color is awesome. I like it when a plan comes together.


----------



## aussiepete

Injecting the sauce..... what a great idea!


----------



## shoneyboy

NICE looking wings !!!!


----------



## jrod62

Looks good :drool


----------



## ravenclan

Looks great !!

I have to try this !! Thanks for the pics and how to make them !!


----------



## africanmeat

Looks amazing


----------



## petea

They look fantastic, definitely on the 'to do' list !       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pete


----------



## nordo0

What temp do you smoke these at to get the skin crispy? Do you use water in the pan?

  nordo0


----------



## s2k9k

nordo0 said:


> What temp do you smoke these at to get the skin crispy? Do you use water in the pan?
> 
> nordo0


I smoke them around 300*. No water I have sand in my pan.


----------



## nordo0

If I use water do you think it will keep the skin from crisping up ?


----------



## sam3

Holy Moly! How did I miss this thread.

What a great idea! Those look great!!


----------



## s2k9k

nordo0 said:


> If I use water do you think it will keep the skin from crisping up ?


I just recently put sand in my pan and have done these wings with water before and they still crisped up. They don't get real crispy like if they were fried but they're not rubbery and I make a bunch and freeze them then reheat in a toaster oven and they always come out of there crispy.


----------



## frosty

Simple and DELICIOUS!!!  Outstanding, gotta steal that recipe. . . . . . .


----------



## so ms smoker

Dave I love the idea and tried it with chicken legs. I call it 'hot legs'. It is awesome! I did not have Franks hot sauce so I used Crystal hot sauce. They were great! Three of us ate 15 legs in no time. Just could not stop going back for more!Thanks for the idea.

Mike


----------



## nordo0

Thanks  nordo0


----------



## jeffp

Look amazing!!!! I'm going to try this next time I do wings! Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## jpenny2525

Them some tasty looking wings you got there!


----------



## johnn9

they look wonderful!! its on my todo list!! However I'm still gona sauce the heck out of em as thats how i like it I dont feel right eating wings if I don't need a bath afterwards LOL


----------



## so ms smoker

.


----------



## s2k9k

Thanks Mike, and everyone else for the great comments. I have done drumsticks too and came out great. I even injected whole split breasts with hot sauce then shredded them for sammies. There are many options and so many sauces to try, just use whatever you like and keep em coming!!!


----------



## gunny r

Great idea. I will have to make me some, may even let my better half have some.


----------



## russg

Man that looks good.  I am going to try it this weekend!


----------



## ritamcd

Brilliant!!


----------



## hot hands

have not even started smokin yet,my head is spinning from so much information

i think i will take a picture and eat the picture yummy


----------



## mouth-waterin

Was trying to figure on what I want to grill this weekend....those wings are definitely on the list!


----------



## chubbabubba

Holy cow Dave, those look absolutely awesome! It's 10 o'clock and I'm salivating. I'm going to smoke me some hot wings with this recipe soon. lol. Thanks for the recipe and idea.

Bob


----------



## mconrad9801

wow, those look awesome!


----------



## mouth-waterin

Got some on now. The weather here is perfect! I have been cooking stuff for three hours and have put everything short of a peanut butter n jelly sandwich on this thing!


----------



## rtbbq2

I like the idea of injecting them...dry on the outside is the best...Gonna try the injection...


----------



## stjoeguy1122

this is on my 'got to try' list . .


----------



## so ms smoker

If you haven't tried this, you don't know what you are missing!  Mouth watering, what's the hold up on the PBand J? Don't you have some apple wood? Who knows.

Mike


----------



## mouth-waterin

So MS Smoker said:


> If you haven't tried this, you don't know what you are missing!  Mouth watering, what's the hold up on the PBand J? Don't you have some apple wood? Who knows.
> 
> Mike




Ha ha ha, I am actually tempted to try it just for the hec of it!  Might be good!

On the injection thing, when you do it be sure to inject all around the wing and not just one area. I'm sure most of you folks know better but I didn't. I only had the wing sauce in part of the wing. I guess I thought it would go all around. DUH


----------



## ritamcd

I am actually going to try these this weekend .. Hubs has a game night and while I don't eat chicken on the bone him and his friends do 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have a boneless breast I am going to eat .. Should be good .. Thanks for the idea .. I am sure its going to be super yum


----------



## mouth-waterin

Okay, I did these for the third time last night and I think I have them down to perfection! Well, almost perfection. Am going to have to try it several more times I think.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The first time I didnt inject them very much and only in one side of drum and wing. The second time I was in a bit of a hurry and forgot the Tony C's creole and they just werent the same. Last night I injected them with as much as I could pack in there on all sides and sprinkled on the Tony's. Smoked them really slow with a mix of apple and hickory wood. Not patting myself on the back but these were the best wings I have ever had from anywhere, cooked any way, period! When we broke the wings apart from the drum the juice literally poured out!  Thanks to the OP for the idea! If you have'nt tried this yet but like wings, what ya waitin fer? 

The only thing I would have done differently would have been to cook more!


----------



## ritamcd

I did make these for the guys and they did love them fallowed direction to the T .. they all said too salty which I think was the Tony's .. Next time I will make my own creole seasoning without so much salt .. 

I have a bunch of wings waiting in the freezer for my next go around .. But Yes they loved the flavor


----------



## tyotrain

Man o Man them look amazing.. great job... Bet they were tasty


----------



## gp125racer

Did my own variation on these (no injections) and used a 'hotter' seasoning then the creole the recipe calls for. Some of the best wings I've ever made ..... can't keep them in the kitchen LOL

Thanks to the OP for a great recipe/starting point!

Don


----------



## s2k9k

I didn't use just Creole Butter, I mixed it 2:1 with Franks Red Hot Buffalo Sauce. I've also used Franks Sauce and Tapatio, Whatever I'm in the mood for. I think injecting them keeps them hotter because the sauce doesn't burn off during the smoking, it stays wet and juicy inside. I just use the Creole Butter to keep the chicken moist. You should try injecting them sometime, I think you will like it. I saw your thread and your wings look Really Good! I love wings and I love them all different ways! Thanks for reading my thread and making your variation on it, I think that's what this is all about, trying something new and finding what you like then changing it so you like it better!


----------



## dward51

Copied this one to my recipe archive.  I have got to try this....

Thanks


----------



## greenrn

These wings I have got to try, love Franks Hot wing sauce. I use it on several recipes I have. My next smoke will have these on the grill.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## dnic

That looks amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm definately doing this exact thing next time.


----------



## alelover

Looks great. Looks pretty messy injecting those little things.


----------



## s2k9k

Yea Scott it can get a little messy but it's actually a good thing because it gets the outside coated with sauce. I've gotten where I can do them pretty quick, I only inject once in each part and just move the needle around at different angles while injecting, this gets the sauce distributed all over the inside.


----------



## piglet

This is a great idea. Would this work on a whole chicken? Has anyone tried something like that?


----------



## s2k9k

Piglet said:


> This is a great idea. Would this work on a whole chicken? Has anyone tried something like that?


I have not done a whole chicken but have done this to thighs and drumsticks and they were very good, also did split breasts then shredded the meat for sammies, also very good.


----------



## alelover

Sounds like you've done a whole chicken Dave. Just not a put together one.


----------



## smoke-monster

Can you tell me what exactly is the Creole Butter? Is it something you mixed or something you buy already made? The wings look fantastic by the way. Good job.


----------



## s2k9k

Smoke-monster said:


> Can you tell me what exactly is the Creole Butter? Is it something you mixed or something you buy already made? The wings look fantastic by the way. Good job.


This is something you can find in the grocery store.

http://www.cajuninjector.com/cajun-injector-marinades.html













400x300px-LL-2f20aa6e_jar-creole-butter.jpeg



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 28, 2012


----------



## smoke-monster

OK . Cool. Thanks for the info. I will be trying this out for sure. They look great.


----------



## sprky

Nice looking wings, now in hungry for hot wings. I am going to try this sounds like a GREAT idea.


----------



## smoke-monster

Found the creole butter at Kroger today and it came with an injector. Going to try the wings pretty soon. I'll let you know how they turned out.


----------



## handcannon32x

Im gonna try this.  When you said 1:2 ratio,  is it 1 creole butter, 2 hot sauce?


----------



## s2k9k

HandCannon32x said:


> Im gonna try this.  When you said 1:2 ratio,  is it 1 creole butter, 2 hot sauce?


Yes it is, but you can really do whatever you want. I use creole butter just to add a little more moister but you could go straight hot sauce, it's really just up to your taste, no hard fast rules here, play around and find what works for you.


----------



## russg

Tried it and everyone loved it.  Have done it twice now.

I use AMNS w/hickory, Montreal Chicken Seasoning(outside) and Franks wing sauce(injection).

Best smoked wing recipe ever, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## smoke-monster

Made a batch of these the other night and they were good but a little too salty for my taste (the Tony Chacheres has a ton of salt in it) Next time I will mix my own creole spice and leave out some of the salt. They had a good smoky flavor and the wing sauce/creole butter injection tasted great. Not bad for a first try. I'll certainly make these again.


----------



## s2k9k

That's the beauty of this, it's not a set recipe, it's just about injecting the flavors you want inside the chicken, you can do what ever matches your taste. I'm glad you tried it and hope you will tweak it to your liking. That's what I love about cooking, making it the way you like it! Everybody is different and we all have different tastes!


----------



## roadkill cafe

These look way too good not to try. Hopefully wings will be on sale this week. Mom already volunteered to be a taste tester.


----------



## roadkill cafe

Found wings on sale for $1.99/lb. and made these this past Monday and they were AWESOME!!! Only thing I did different was using Zatarain's Creole Seasoning (a bit less sodium) and tossed them on the grill for a minute to crisp the skin a little bit more. This will be my new standard. Thanks for the recipe!!!


----------



## s2k9k

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Found wings on sale for $1.99/lb. and made these this past Monday and they were AWESOME!!! Only thing I did different was using Zatarain's Creole Seasoning (a bit less sodium) and tossed them on the grill for a minute to crisp the skin a little bit more. This will be my new standard. Thanks for the recipe!!!


Thank You! I started doing the hot grill thing too and think they come out a little better/crispier. The beauty of the recipe is it's not really a recipe, you can use whatever seasoning and sauces you like, whatever tastes good to you.


----------



## roadkill cafe

Yeah, next time I'm going to inject a few with the same brand (Chef Williams Cajun Injector) Teriyaki Honey and some with the Lemon Butter. The rest with get the standard treatment.


----------



## blastrk

I will def. be trying this soon !....thanks


----------



## crarcher

Another recipe and piece of meat saved to try out, now I have a reason to inject something :)


----------



## bluto

Tried this recipe last night, fantastic!  Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## smoke on wheels

look real good frank`s hot wing sause is good on wing`s


----------



## blastrk

Decided to inject and smoke some wings today...turned out great!

 top rack is just Sweet Baby Rays ( for my 5 yr old)

middle is Sweet baby Rays & Creole butter sprinkled with no salt Ms dash chicken seasoning

bottom rack is Franks red hot , Creole butter and Ms Dash....

 Set on 250 for 2 hours with some hickory


----------



## s2k9k

So I tried something a little different. I have made Bacon Wrapped Turkey Bites a few times where I brined the Turkey with Cure#1 and I just love the way the Turkey comes out, so I started some wings yesterday and wasn't sure if I was going to smoke them then since my Sister made a lasagna for my Father and I. So while I was getting things ready it hit me, what would these be like if they sat in a cure for a day. I made up my usual injection of hot sauce and creole butter but I added a light 1/2 teaspoon of Cure#1, I dissolved it good in a few oz's of water then mixed everything really good. I injected the wings then put them in a ziplock and into the fridge for a day. I smoked them this afternoon with Todd's Pitmaster's Choice and I have to say they are the best I've done so far. The cure changed the texture of the meat just a little, but I love what Cure#1 does to the texture of poultry, it gives it kind of a ham texture. This might not be for everyone but if you like cured poultry you should give it a try, I know I will be doing it again! Sorry no pics but they really didn't look any different.


----------



## italiansmoker

We can't wait to try these for the holiday 4th of july.. We love wings ..!!! Thanks  so much.


----------



## s2k9k

Italiansmoker said:


> We can't wait to try these for the holiday 4th of july.. We love wings ..!!! Thanks  so much.


Thanks! I'll be doing some more tomorrow also!

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## whistlepig

I've been eyeballing this recipe for a couple of months. I was overcome by the recipe today. Went and bought the wings and fixin's today. These went in to the about smoker twenty minutes ago. One thing I have learned for sure about smokers. If it smells really good then it's probably going to taste really good. And these smell awful darn good. I'll let ya'll know how these turn out.


----------



## italiansmoker

OMG!!!!! Dave (S2K9K). 

We smoked those wings with a twist yesterday.  AWESOME!!!!!!!!! we enjoyed them so much...

Thanks for sharing that recipe .....We smoked it in our Masterbuilt digital electric smoker.

we followed all your instructions.. 

Thanks again....

Maria & Billy (italiansmoker).


----------



## ercookin

just did these tonight and they were delicious!!!













And there's nothin like s'mores for dessert!


----------



## bluto

I've made these a few times now and my wife says to not change a thing.  She says they are the best thing I've made on the smoker in a while.













Wings.jpg



__ bluto
__ Jul 27, 2012


----------



## phantomsmoke

What happened to the pictures at the beginning of the thread?? :(


----------



## s2k9k

PhantomSmoke said:


> What happened to the pictures at the beginning of the thread?? :(


That's a very good question!!! I think the answer is...Site Maintenance....Updates to the software....I and others have noticed pictures in older threads are missing...........


----------



## scarbelly

S2K9K said:


> That's a very good question!!! I think the answer is...Site Maintenance....Updates to the software....I and others have noticed pictures in older threads are missing...........


It is odd Dave. I went back and checked several older posts of mine and the pics are there. There are new reviews that have pics missing, makes no sense


----------



## dragonmaster194

Hello, I don't eat Buffalo Wings because they are so sloppy and hot.  With your idea, I can inject just a bit of sauce and they should be just the bees knees!  Thanks, Steve


----------



## brdprey

well finally got a chance to make these however tip to the wise, we got some wings that were cut already from winco boy they looked wounderful. got them home and like a drooling carnivor open the package to get started and my world just skidded to a halt. this is the part i noticed how small the wings were. they stacked somedecent ones on top of the smaller ones. ooooo
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  so i went forward anyway. flavor was fine and tasty but not enough meat. my wife found it humorus to watch my bear paws try and manuver the wings as i injected them.  so make sure you get decent wings let alone decent wing parts.


----------



## bryang

I'm so glad I found this thread. Although I prefer Buffalo style sauce, I have extra teriyaki marinade from a batch of jerky and will use that instead. I really doubt I'll be using my Fry Daddy after seeing how those came out!


----------



## phantomsmoke

Definitely gonna have to try these, maybe this weekend.  Seems like all the butchers around here sell wings frozen, so I'm gonna have to buy some and let them defrost first.  I've heard people saying to use legs and thighs as well.  Are these about the same cooking time as well?

Thanks for getting the pictures back up!


----------



## robert gann

Will be doing these tomorrow for the first time. Will post pictures when I have them.


----------



## jlfousek

I'm a newbie in Maple Grove, MN, with Masterbuilt cabinet. This forum has been my smoking bible. Thanks to you all!

I got creative this weekend with the buffalo concept and did a whole chicken. Here was my injection sauce:

2T melted butter, because everything in life is better with butter
1/4C chicken stock to keep things thin
1/2C Franks Buffalo Wing sauce, bring all this close to a boil
1/2C crumbled blue cheese, melted in to the liquid, close to boil
Pull it off the heat and let it cool for 30 min or so, whisking occasionally 

Inject the whole bird, including under the skin. Dump more Franks on the carcass to finish it off. 

Smoked it at about 250 over an apple, cherry, hickory mix until it hit about 160. Pulled it off and wrapped it up to rest in the cooler for an hour. Served it up with a side of Marzetti's blue cheese dressing. 

It was a cross between hot wings and roasted chicken that my family loved. I will be making this again, along with trying this amazing wing recipe.


----------



## capntrip

Those wings look mighty tasty!!!!


----------



## pipesdaddy

Great idea man, but i think we should use the injection syringe very carefully , other ways your idea is good. I am ready to try this...


----------



## scarbelly

This recipe works well with thighs too. Did a dozen while camping a couple weeks ago then used the leftovers for chicken salad sammies. I thought I had pics but looks like the grandsons were playin with the phone again


----------



## cshewey

The wings look great.  I was just contemplating running a batch this weekend, and hadn't ever though of injecting them first.  Good thing I keep a jar of creole butter on hand, because I believe they are going to get a shot of it.  Thanks for the info, now I know what temp I need to think about and a time frame for having them out there.  I was thinking about soaking them in a little liquid smoke filled water overnight to give them a little more of a smoke taste.


----------



## scarbelly

pipesdaddy said:


> Great idea man, but i think we should use the injection syringe very carefully , other ways your idea is good. I am ready to try this...


When you are injecting them be careful - I just got a face full of the liquid over the weekend at the gathering while I was injecting. If you get resistance, relocate the needle to another spot


----------



## bimmer

S2K9K said:


> THANKS Harley!
> 
> THANKS RdKnB!
> 
> When I first started getting into smoking meat I read a lot about injections and it just hit me, inject Buffalo Sauce into wings, it just has to be good so I tried it and have been hooked ever since. I don't even want to go to Hooters again.


Dude, SERIOUSLY DUDE! Those are some fabulous looking wings. My hot wings have always been fried. I dry them...add Tony Chachere's to the flour and dust em in the flour and then fry em.

My sauce is a spin-off of Hooter's. It's Half Louisiana Hot Sauce and Half butter. I'm am DEFINITELY going to be injecting my next big batch of wing with that sauce and try these on a football Sunday! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## vasmoke

About how much of the sauce mixture do you inject into a wing?  These look tasty!


----------



## s2k9k

VASmoke said:


> About how much of the sauce mixture do you inject into a wing?  These look tasty!


My injector holds 2oz and I can do 3-4 whole wings per full injector.


----------



## s2k9k

Scarbelly said:


> When you are injecting them be careful - *I just got a face full of the liquid* over the weekend at the gathering while I was injecting. If you get resistance, relocate the needle to another spot


Dude you need to be more careful, good thing you wear glasses!

I've done it before too, I ruined a good white shirt with a nice red stripe all the way across it!


----------



## deanoaz

Okay, this may be a newbie question, but do you do that with a water pan or direct smoke/heat?  Also, does your mixture create "hot" hot wings?


----------



## s2k9k

deanoaz said:


> Okay, this may be a newbie question, but do you do that with a water pan or direct smoke/heat?  Also, does your mixture create "hot" hot wings?


I put a dry pan lined with foil under them to catch drippings so it doesn't make a big mess of my smoker. Water isn't necessary since I want the skin to get crispy and I think the humidity would hinder that.

That all depends on your idea of hot!  The beauty of this is that you can use any sauce you want! Whatever tastes good to you! You can make them mild or use some Ghost Pepper sauce, I've seen people using a lemon pepper sauce, whatever flavors you like. The big thing is getting the flavors inside instead of tossing them in sauce after cooking and having a big messy wing all over your fingers and face!


----------



## deanoaz

I assumed that about the water pan, but wanted to verify before trying.

Okay, what's Ghost Pepper Sauce??


----------



## s2k9k

deanoaz said:


> I assumed that about the water pan, but wanted to verify before trying.
> 
> Okay, what's Ghost Pepper Sauce??


Ghost Pepper (Bhut Jolokia) is one of the hottest peppers there is, around 1,000,000 on the Scoville scale:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naga_Bhut_Jolokia

You can buy sauces made with it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Oh yeah

nice wings


----------



## upsman

hey man excuse my french but that looks Kick Ass! love some wings brother i could eat them every single day and i mean it!  good stuff right here now preciate the post and pics i put nothing else BUT Tony Chacharee Cajun seasoning on all chicken a must for all those that may read this. hint hint! :)


----------



## deanoaz

S2K9K said:


> Ghost Pepper (Bhut Jolokia) is one of the hottest peppers there is, around 1,000,000 on the Scoville scale:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naga_Bhut_Jolokia
> 
> You can buy sauces made with it.


Well, since you gave me the name "Bhut Jolokia", I am familiar with it and now know what Ghost Pepper is........HOTTTTTT!!!


----------



## bimmer

DSC_0521.JPG



__ bimmer
__ Oct 15, 2012






I prepared these as I do my fried buffalo wings using Louisiana Hot Sauce I injected them using a 2:1 ratio but instead using better, I went with the post option of using Creole Butter. Once Iinjected them, I lightlyl brushed them with the same sauce and then sprinkled them with Tony Chachere's. Smoked 30 wings using two racks, OMG!  These were inCREDible! I over-loaded them a but with the Tony's but the Heineke's help with that. Tonight however, I warmed the remaining wings and took all the skin and bones out and make Quesadillas. BEST damn Quesadilla's EVER!! You gotta try these!


----------



## laskeeter318

Found this thread and immediately got excited!  Just put my first test on the smoker for the wife and I.  Then plan to do a big batch for the men's meeting at church in a couple weeks. They love hot stuffThumbs Up 

Thanks so much for this recipe, looking forward to them just before the LSU vs MS State game at 7:00pm!  Right now Texas A&M is leading Alabama at the half.  AWESOME!!!!! :sausage:

LAskeeter


----------



## laskeeter318

They are out of the smoker and they are fabulous to say the  very least. Wife loves them too. So looks like this is a keeper for our household and a go for the church's men's meeting.  I know they are going go very fast when they get a taste!  Thank you again for sharing that recipe!

God Bless,
Laskeeter


----------



## funkyboy

what temp. thanks


----------



## gladiator

Looks great. I also never thought about injecting the sauce. If I try this, I will have to tamper with temperature being my smoker only goes to 275 degrees. Thats what meat thermometers are for. Thanks!


----------



## s2k9k

Gladiator said:


> Looks great. I also never thought about injecting the sauce. If I try this, I will have to tamper with temperature being my smoker only goes to 275 degrees. Thats what meat thermometers are for. Thanks!


Just crank that MES all the way and if the skin doesn't get crispy enough then throw them on a hot grill for a few minutes or put them under the broiler in your oven for a few.


----------



## roadkill cafe

S2K9K said:


> Just crank that MES all the way and if the skin doesn't get crispy enough then throw them on a hot grill for a few minutes or put them under the broiler in your oven for a few.









  and remember,


----------



## pipesdaddy

Nice idea, i also do not like over-sauced Bufallo wings. Thank u for sharing this unique idea to inject the sauce inside the chicken by this way the chickens will never be over sauced.


----------



## jjerich

Wanted to thank you for the injection tip.  I used it on my first attempt on Sunday.  I'll be posting my pics soon with a nice shout out to you for the idea.


----------



## hubber76

Best wings I have ever had and have had alot around the fire station.  Fixing to cook a smoker full on Christmas Eve.  Thanks for sharing the recipe.  Merry Christmas from Athens, GA.  Go Dawg's !


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I smoked up a double batch Christmas eve. I injected with Franks and creole butter. I was lucky to even get a few for myself, let alone a picture! My friends and family love the injected wings!


----------



## jamie spelsberg

Those wings are spectacular. My only regret was not making the entire 10lb bag. But I would have had to do 2 batches. Ok so I regret not having a bigger smoker lol. 

Everyone that ate them last night cursed me because now they don't want other wings anymore. 
I ended up using my favorite rub and then adding a couple tablespoons of it to the creole butter and injecting that. 

I then made a quick BBQ sauce from Franks Red hot. KC masterpiece, raw orange blossom honey and a bit of Maple finished Crown Royal. 

They were a appetizer smoke to my pulled pork smoke. Worked out nice I added an hour or so to my pulled pork but had awesomeness to snack on while I tended to the pork. Plus I gave my smoker time to even out before my main meat. However, I almost wish I just made the wings....almost. 

Pork turned out stellar.  Best I have ever done.  

Thanks again for the awesome wing recipe.


----------



## dgilley

The wings look great.  I have not had much luck with wings and was considering giving up on them.  However, I have to try them your way. The time and temp helps a lot.  Thanks again.


----------



## jamie spelsberg

I put mine in as soon as I had a chimney full of red hot coals in while my smoker was coming to temperature. (usually takes an hour for the temp to regulate itself) And then I kept them right around 275 for a total cook time of of about 2 hours.  I reheat them at about 400 degrees in the oven but I usually put them in while the oven is preheating and cook them 3-5 minutes after the oven comes to temp.  The meat was perfect for wings.  It didn't fall off when you handle them but I could take a flat a barely bite down and pull the meat off in one motion.  I don't think I can eat wings out anymore :( .  The only problem with this hobby is I no longer enjoy foods out anymore.


----------



## mneeley490

Ok, I got up a little early this morning to get my batch into the smoker, so they'd be ready in time to watch the Seahawks trounce the Redskins.

I bought a 10 lb. bag of frozen wings at Costco yesterday; probably used about 4 lbs. of them today. I could not find Creole Butter on short notice, so I went with a 1:1 mixture of melted butter and Franks Hot Sauce.

Injected and sprinkled with Creole seasoning. These filled 3 racks in my 30" MES.













Scarbelly Wings 012.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Jan 6, 2013


















Scarbelly Wings 013.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Jan 6, 2013






After 1-3/4 hours at 275. Should have pulled them 15 minutes earlier, but I wanted more crispness on the skin. They were just slightly overdone.













Scarbelly Wings 015.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Jan 6, 2013


















Scarbelly Wings 016.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Jan 6, 2013






Taste was great, and heat was spot on. Not too hot, not too mild. Thanks for a great recipe!













Scarbelly Wings 018.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Jan 6, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Wings are looking good! I'll be doing some more next weekend. I can't find Creole Butter here so I make my own and use this recipe:

2 tbs kosher salt

2tsp garlic powder

2 tsp white pepper

2 tsp chipotle powder

2 tsp cayenne

1/2 tsp onion powder

1 tsp dry mustard

1 cup melted butter

1 can of beer(cheap domestic)


----------



## mondote11

Got these injected tonight for tomorrow.  I couldn't find the Creole butter so I used a stick of melted butter with some Creole Seasoning and put any leftover on the wings.  I plan on using a mix of hickory and apple in my Smokenator without water in the pan since it seems most people do that to get the skin crispy.  I hope I can fit all of them in!  I'll post more tomorrow.













IMG_0998.JPG



__ mondote11
__ Jan 12, 2013


----------



## mondote11

Hour and a half on so far and looking pretty darn good. Can't wait to taste them!













image.jpg



__ mondote11
__ Jan 13, 2013


----------



## mneeley490

S2K9K said:


> This is something you can find in the grocery store.
> 
> http://www.cajuninjector.com/cajun-injector-marinades.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400x300px-LL-2f20aa6e_jar-creole-butter.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ s2k9k
> __ Jul 28, 2012


Went to my local butcher yesterday. His shop carries about 2,000+ hot sauces, and well over 500 BBQ sauces, but he didn't have this. He had just about every other marinade put out by Cajun Injector. I ended up buying Lousiana brand Cajun Butter. Is that similar?













0003915600350_300X300.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Jan 13, 2013


----------



## bimmer

I've found the Cajun Butter at my local grocery in the meat section with the other meat preparations and also at Bass Pro if you have one near you.


----------



## s2k9k

mneeley490 said:


> Went to my local butcher yesterday. His shop carries about 2,000+ hot sauces, and well over 500 BBQ sauces, but he didn't have this. He had just about every other marinade put out by Cajun Injector. I ended up buying Lousiana brand Cajun Butter. Is that similar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0003915600350_300X300.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mneeley490
> __ Jan 13, 2013


I have never tried it but I'm sure it's similar, and remember you can use anything you like!!! There is no set recipe for wings, mix it up and try new things!!!


----------



## mneeley490

Bimmer said:


> I've found the Cajun Butter at my local grocery in the meat section with the other meat preparations and also at Bass Pro if you have one near you.


Nearest Bass Pro shop to me is in Manteca, California, about 850 miles +/-. 

I know enough to know that there is a difference between Cajun and Creole, but I'm not sure what it is. Perhaps some of our Louisiana posters could enlighten me.


----------



## bmwbert21

Tried this yesterday, but I used legs rather than wings. 

Holy cow were they good! A big hit with the friends and neighbors. 

Smoked for about two hours then finished off on the grill. Will defiantly be doing them again. My only regret.... No pictures to share.


----------



## cdmckane

these this weekend.


----------



## mneeley490

I made another batch yesterday by request from my friends. Turned out even better than the first time.


----------



## gil-b-q

I made 20 pounds of these yesterday for a Super Bowl party. It's a bit of work injecting all of those pieces but well worth it...they came out PERFECT and were devoured immediately! Everyone raved about them, including my wife who was not much of wing fan prior to these; thanks for the idea. Will post pix next time (won't be long I suspect 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).


----------



## s2k9k

Thanks Gil-B-Q!

When you get a minute would you swing by "*Roll Call*" and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Tried these last night..... good stuff!  The wife injected whole wings with wing sauce (dollar store stuff that we buy for our son to put on his chicken sandwiches) and sprinkled Durkee Chicken and Rib rub on the outside.  I smoked them at about 300* for 1'45" (it was windy, so my temps varied).  My only regret is I filled the water pan out of habit with poultry.  The crispy skin would have been better.

I learned three things:

1) inject them the day before and let them sit overnight.

2) hot smoke them without water for a crispy skin - only one small smoke if you are using the traditional trays.

3) make a lot because they get eaten.

They are much easier and more inviting to eat than a slippery wing swimming in sauce.  It's like a nice smoked wing with some wing sauce that shows up.


----------



## mneeley490

I have made several batches of these since the first one. They do go fast, and are one of the top requests from friends.

I think Scarbelly would be proud of all the enjoyment people get from them.


----------



## bdskelly

Dave

Someone mentioned these wings last week ( Was it Red maybe?) any who  I think Ill give them a shot this weekend   The whole wings ( which I prefer) you have pictured are tough to find in my area.  They always cut them up.   I see you crank up the heat to 300  Heck I'm not even sure my MES can get there.  But man do they look good.


----------



## roadkill cafe

BDSkelly said:


> Dave
> 
> Someone mentioned these wings last week ( Was it Red maybe?) any who  I think Ill give them a shot this weekend   The whole wings ( which I prefer) you have pictured are tough to find in my area.  They always cut them up.   I see you crank up the heat to 300  Heck I'm not even sure my MES can get there.  But man do they look good.


MES max setting is 275* but seems sometimes actual temp will get higher. Tip for ya...when just about done pull them and toss on the grill to crisp up the skin. Only takes 1.5-2 min. each side. You're going to love these. These are the most awesome wangs!! Only way I do them now.

Steve


----------



## bdskelly

Thanks Steve.  I'll toss em on the 6 burner.


----------



## demosthenes9

S2K9K said:


> I like to call these Smoked Buffalo Wings but in memory of Gary I have renamed them "Scarbelly Wings" because he loved them so much. I love Buffalo Wings but I hate when they are over-sauced and sloppy like you get in most restaurants, so I decided to put the sauce on the inside so as not to get it all over my hands and face. I have done these quite a few times and they always come out great.
> 
> 
> 
> I inject them with a combo of Creole Butter and Franks Hot Wing Sauce mixed about 1:2 and rub the sauce all over them


Thanks for the recipe Dave.    Cooked up a whole mess of these to go along with the 10 butts and 6 1/2 pans of Dutch's Wicked Beans for a graduation party.   They were freaking awesome.

Didn't get an exact count, but it was 2 of the big bags of wings from Sam's.  Seemed like it took forever to inject them, but it was well worth it.

Didn't think to take a pic until after I had already started taking them out of the smoker.  Top 4 racks were all full at one point   :)













Wings.jpg



__ demosthenes9
__ Jun 6, 2013


----------



## mneeley490

I made up about 7-8 lbs of these a while back for a get-together with some friends. They lasted about 15 minutes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

mneeley490 said:


> I made up about 7-8 lbs of these a while back for a get-together with some friends. They lasted about 15 minutes.


I leave a dozen of them on the smoker when I serve them so that I get some. Otherwise by the time I get to them they are gone


----------



## reinhard

Great idea with the injecting. I've done it with whole chickens and now i'm thinking every part with the wings being right there on top of the list. The wings look awesome and tasty. Reinhard


----------



## smokinhusker

I just injected 2 dozen with Curley's Wing Sauce and melted butter. This is the first time trying them since I now have a propane smoker to do them in. Love buffalo wings.


----------



## hotnspicy

I am in a new town....er big city & got invited to join some pepper club group by a friend that gets together once a month.  Tuesday's theme is salsa & wings.  I asked if it was ok if I bring something & they said sure but it would be judged.  I got my own wings but always like to try different stuff so gonna do these.  Will let ya know if they throw me out or not :)


----------



## hotnspicy

Moved to a new town....er city & a friend invited me to a pepper club thingy Tuesday night.  The theme is salsa & wings so I asked if I could bring something.  My friend said if I did it would be judged so gonna do these.  Will let yall know if I get thrown out or not.


----------



## mneeley490

HoTnSpicy, these are not super-hot as is, if that's what you're going for. But I'm sure you can adjust the recipe to suit you and your new club.


----------



## hotnspicy

mneely they didn't look very hot given that sauce.  I plan on making some chipotle sauce first since I have about 60 red jalapenos on the vine right now & will add a few habeneros to smoke with em.  I typically make a status quo type sauce for the sissies & then a jacked up one for those who like some kick.  There will be Scarebelly's wings & Scarebellies Kick Yo Ass wings :)


----------



## disco

What a great post, recipe and Qview. This is another on my to do list and it has moved near the top.







Disco


----------



## bdskelly

Disco... If you haven't tried them then you should. Best ever. Thats the reason this thread is 8 pages long! b


----------



## disco

BDSkelly said:


> Disco... If you haven't tried them then you should. Best ever. Thats the reason this thread is 8 pages long! b


Trust me. This will happen.

Disco


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Disco said:


> Trust me. This will happen.
> 
> Disco


Try 'em Disco.  My family even calls them Scarbelly wings now.  I did not know the guy, but the family calls them that.  One of my son's friends did refer to them as the "hot on the inside wings".  Everyone that I have fed them to have loved them.  You get the buffalo on the inside and the seasoning on the outside.


----------



## disco

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Try 'em Disco.  My family even calls them Scarbelly wings now.  I did not know the guy, but the family calls them that.  One of my son's friends did refer to them as the "hot on the inside wings".  Everyone that I have fed them to have loved them.  You get the buffalo on the inside and the seasoning on the outside.


There are two reasons you can count on it. First, I am a food junkie and will try anything new that looks good. Second, he sounds like someone who should be remembered.

Disco


----------



## mneeley490

Well, as long as the grass grows, and the wind blows, and the electricity flows, Scarbelly will have quite a legacy here.


----------



## disco

mneeley490 said:


> Well, as long as the grass grows, and the wind blows, and the electricity flows, Scarbelly will have quite a legacy here.


You obviously know the meaning of respect.

Disco


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Nice , Dave ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Great tribute to our Friend.

Got some $$ saved back, will do some this weekend. We have planned a "Fryer Party " at the Grandkid's this Saturday or Sunday... Trish wants to do Homemade Chips , Sweet Potato fries, Okra , Onion Rings , Yellow Squash , the Wings and Tenders and whatever we have that is not tied down.


----------



## dkling2000

I'm sure it's somewhere in this thread, but didn't see it, how long do you put the wings on for?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

dkling2000 said:


> I'm sure it's somewhere in this thread, but didn't see it, how long do you put the wings on for?


Depends on the temp that you are cooking them at. Wings don't take very long. Since they are too hard to probe for an accurate temp most cook by feel. A good rule of thumb is if you poke and get clear liquid they are finished. I used to smoke mine for 1 1/2- 2 hours with the smoker running 225*. I have since started smoking them wit the smoker running at 325* and smoke them for 45 min. to a hour.


----------



## mneeley490

I put mine in my MES 30, and set the temp as high as it will go--275°. The real temp will be closer to 300°, and smoke no longer than 90 minutes.


----------



## supercenterchef

...been planning on doing these for a while, and will finally get the chance this week!

I'll be using Louisiana Hot Sauce (just because I'm addicted to the stuff):  two parts hot sauce, one part cajun butter should be a good starting point?

I also saw the suggestion of brushing the wings with the injector liquid to help the rub stick better--seemed like a good idea, anybody else do this?

...and finally...I'm not patient or coordinated enough to eat wings and was going to try drumsticks (full size), which it appears several of you have done (including OP)--any tips specific to drumsticks?


----------



## finsfree

This will be my 2nd time doing these types of wings today.

I used peppercorn & sage injection mixed with Franks original hot sause. It turned out great the first time. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## s2k9k

SupercenterChef said:


> ...been planning on doing these for a while, and will finally get the chance this week!
> I'll be using Louisiana Hot Sauce (just because I'm addicted to the stuff):  two parts hot sauce, one part cajun butter should be a good starting point?
> I also saw the suggestion of brushing the wings with the injector liquid to help the rub stick better--seemed like a good idea, anybody else do this?
> ...and finally...I'm not patient or coordinated enough to eat wings and was going to try drumsticks (full size), which it appears several of you have done (including OP)--any tips specific to drumsticks?



SCC, I will inject them in a baking pan and sauce will end up getting all over them, I make it messy just so they get a good coating on them! Then when I lay them out on the racks I will dust them with some rub. 
Wings, drumsticks, thighs, breasts it doesn't matter, I've done them all. It's all about getting the sauce inside the chicken instead of all over your fingers and face!


----------



## jeffed76

I've never considered injecting wings.  I bet those were amazing!


----------



## supercenterchef

Man...they were wonderful!  I smoked 26 drumsticks and they were gone before I knew it!

I've never injected anything before, but I may have to start trying this some more...and a tip for you injecting virgins...when injecting drumsticks, it's easier if you inject from the big end ;)


----------



## smokin isthe dr

image-2.jpeg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Aug 25, 2013


















photo.JPG



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Aug 25, 2013






So glad this thread was "rebumped" recently. I tried these today. They are amazing. Made mine with thighs and a mix of Louisiana hot sauce and sweet baby rays buffalo wing sauce.  They were a huge hit.


----------



## randycandy

Hey fellows, question. I don't have a charcol or propane grill. I like the skin on my chicken crispy to. I cook my drumsticks at 300* for about two hours in my home made smoker. (modified brinkman). I see a few you guys throw your wings or legs on the grill for a couple of minutes after you take them out of the smoker. I have one of those George Foreman electric grills (picture below). If I turned it up all the way do you think that would work to crisp them up? Thanks!













pACE-985158dt.jpg



__ randycandy
__ Aug 31, 2013


----------



## supercenterchef

randy: I just threw mine under the broiler...seemed to work really well...


----------



## randycandy

SupercenterChef said:


> randy: I just threw mine under the broiler...seemed to work really well...


Yeah, I'll do that, thanks!


----------



## jbomx363

Made these over the weekend for the first time. I used the KC Masterpiece wing sauce mixed with the creole butter...KC  was okay, just had a different flavor I couldn't figure out. Not bad, but I'm looking for better, but..they still were the best wings I've had at home and won't cook them any other way.

So...it will be Franks Redhot tonight for round two.

Has anyone used other sauces to inject? Like straight bbq sauce? Or something like a honey/teriyaki or any of the other myriad of hooters or BWW types of sauces injected?


----------



## yotzee

Made these tonight for the first time.  Made a homemade Buffalo sauce (Frank's with added spices and butter to thicken) let it cool then injected.  Seasoned with Tony Cachere's and smoked with hickory for 2 hours.  WOW THEY WERE GOOD!

Queview Added

Before:













WingsRaw.jpg



__ yotzee
__ Sep 13, 2013






After:













WingsSmoked.jpg



__ yotzee
__ Sep 13, 2013


----------



## 247smoker

Those look great!


----------



## pyrate

Just did these with Cajun butter and Texas Pete
Awesome will be doing these often


----------



## bamasmoker77

Just wanted to say thanks for the recipe. My wife and I did some this weekend. Also did some of my own creation. Both were good and we plan on doing them for some friends this weekend while we watch the game. Thanks!


----------



## bamasmoker77

jbom,

I made some of these and created my own using some greek seasoning, butter and garlic. You can check out my post to see the full recipe and steps. The one thing I will do next time is sprinkle them with some garlic salt before I put them in. They were missing that for sure.


----------



## wcwilson

I tried these myself last week.  I had never injected anything before.  Did both thighs and wings, and everyone loved them.  Thanks for the recipe!

Wade


----------



## bmealer

Wow!  Made a batch of wings using this recipe for the game today.  They turned out awesome!  +1 for this recipe.


----------



## bimmer

I made these for the first time way back in Spring I think. To date, I cannot eat wing any other way. For me it's a 50/50 mixture of Creole Butter and Louisiana Hot sauce and then dust with Tony Chachere's Cajun seasoning. As I said before, make a BUNCH of these! Keep in the fridge overnight whatever is left over. The next evening, remove the meat from the skin and bones. Chunk it up and mix with sweet peppers, cheese, onions and cilantro for some kick ass Quesadilla's!


----------



## bigr314

Going to give it a try tomorrow. Looks to good to not try.Soaking them till tomorrow.













Franks wings.jpg



__ bigr314
__ Nov 8, 2013


----------



## suie

Finally got around to trying these today - OMG they are good! I couldn't find creole butter, so just used Frank's with some melted butter for the injection. The outside is dusted with Tony C's.













wing1.jpg



__ suie
__ Nov 16, 2013






They smoked on the Mini at 280 for an hour and 15 minutes over peach and pecan. Skin came out nice and crispy, I wish I had made more!













wing2.jpg



__ suie
__ Nov 16, 2013


----------



## bdskelly

Those look awesome  I see you found the Tony's Creole spice.  The Creole butter is made by the same company.  Look for it where they keep the BBQ Sauce and marinades. It's in a bottle with an injection needle attached to the side.  

These wings are the best.  A Family Favorite 

Brian


----------



## suie

BDSkelly said:


> Those look awesome  I see you found the Tony's Creole spice.  The Creole butter is made by the same company.  Look for it where they keep the BBQ Sauce and marinades. It's in a bottle with an injection needle attached to the side.
> 
> These wings are the best.  A Family Favorite
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian. I had to buy the Tony's spice online, so will probably have to do the same with the creole butter. One of the disadvantages to living in the sticks! I'll definitely be making these again.

Sue


----------



## rowdyrawhide

Finally made these tonight.

 AWESOME!!!!!  

They were a hit with everyone, young and old.

Used the creole butter recipe found here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123175/creole-butter-recipe

I can get the "creole butter" used around here, but didn't want to run to town just for that, so made the recipe above, and it was fantastic.

About 2 hrs at 300, still no crispy skin, but I brined my wings for 24 hrs before so that may have had something to do with it as well.  (the outside temp here was around 15* with sunny skies FWIW)


----------



## supercenterchef

RRawhide, try to throw them under the broiler for a couple of minutes just before serving...should crispen the skin right up!


----------



## chopsaw

This sounds awesome . Gonna do some for new years . Might try some with bread crumbs on them just as a test . Have never done this in a smoker ,,, but have in the oven . I like to see what chips the kids have left over in the pantry . Crushed up cheeze its and Jalapeno crunchers make a great baked on coating . Inljct like you did , put the Tony's in the crumb mixture ,,, HMMM ,,,


----------



## wingert

Thank you for posting this recipe. I've never injected wings so this will be fun to try.


----------



## papap

Gave them a try tonight.  They came out pretty good.  Plan to shoot up some chicken legs for our Mardi Gras run.    They will be cooked on a BBQ pit over coals thou.


----------



## papap

[ATTACHMENT=1108]Wings (563k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]. Forgot to add picture.


----------



## bdskelly

A family favorite.  Smoked some last week and this week.  I never have leftovers. 

B


----------



## hb99

I really like injecting my wings with sauce, but leave them dry for eating.  They have all the flavor and none of the mess.


----------



## august west

Having grown up in WNY, outside of Buffalo I know a good wing when I see one... all I can say is nice work throughout this thread! I just came in to check out what others are doing to see if I could improve on my own method(s). I gotta say there are some awesome ideas in here. That's one thing I love about this place, even if you know what you're doing there's always someone out there doing it just a bit different (better?). 

 So thanks! Making a batch to take to my neighbors tomorrow for the Super Bowl. He's making smoked ribs so it should be a feast!


 GO BRONCOS!!!


----------



## joopster

I'm making these tonight.  I have the injection on the stove cooling down and the chickens out of the refrigerator...


----------



## mneeley490

Costco was completely out of chicken wings when I went in today. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bought some tenders instead. They should still do the job.


----------



## joopster

They turned out great.  I followed Scarbelly's injection recipe and then topped off with some devils spit on the side.  I really like that sauce.

It was raining outside so my temp was all over the place but they got done.

Tomorrow I have the Tri-Tip to do!













Photo Feb 01, 19 12 39.jpg



__ joopster
__ Feb 1, 2014


















Photo Feb 01, 19 14 34.jpg



__ joopster
__ Feb 1, 2014


----------



## mneeley490

mneeley490 said:


> Costco was completely out of chicken wings when I went in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought some tenders instead. They should still do the job.


FYI, chicken tenders are NOT a suitable substitute for wings. They turned out to be so overprocessed, that they were full of holes and leaked like sieves during injecting! Came out dry, as well.


----------



## texastitan

Just to be sure, it's 1 part Creole Butter to 2 part hot sauce correct?


----------



## texastitan

Made a batch today.  Meat inside was moist and tasted great.  Outside was a little salty but I think I used a little too much TC Creole seasoning.
Not bad for first time.  Thanks for posting.[emoji]128077[/emoji]

☞ Sent from here ☜


----------



## stump

I have made this quite a few times in the smoker and finished on the grill..fantastic!! Question for you guys though..I'm cooking a bunch of food this weekend for a birthday party and I need to make about 50 of this along with some butts and other chicken. How do this turn out by grilling them? I was thinking indirect for awhile then crisping them up? Anyone else do them this way? Thanks in advance..


----------



## dirtsailor2003

stump said:


> I have made this quite a few times in the smoker and finished on the grill..fantastic!! Question for you guys though..I'm cooking a bunch of food this weekend for a birthday party and I need to make about 50 of this along with some butts and other chicken. How do this turn out by grilling them? I was thinking indirect for awhile then crisping them up? Anyone else do them this way? Thanks in advance..



You'll have no problems doing them on the grill. You've got a good plan, and they should turn out fantastic!


----------



## stump

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You'll have no problems doing them on the grill. You've got a good plan, and they should turn out fantastic!


awesome thanks!


----------



## air force dad

I just finished injecting some wings with this marinade but instead of Tony Chachere's, I sprinkled some Cavender's  and very lightly sprinkled a little kosher salt as well. Put them in a big stainless pan to marinate overnight. A buddy and I are going fishing for a few hours in the morning and then I am going to heat up the new MES30 and fire up the AMNPS and try my hand at my first smoke. I have my fingers crossed that everything goes off without a hitch. I plan to preheat the MES up to 275, get AMNPS burning good and looking at about a 2 hour smoke. What do you guys think? Is this about right? I don't want to keep opening the door and checking and losing precious heat and smoke. It is going to be hot and humid. I am open to any suggestions. Thanks guys and wish me luck.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Air Force Dad said:


> I just finished injecting some wings with this marinade but instead of Tony Chachere's, I sprinkled some Cavender's  and very lightly sprinkled a little kosher salt as well. Put them in a big stainless pan to marinate overnight. A buddy and I are going fishing for a few hours in the morning and then I am going to heat up the new MES30 and fire up the AMNPS and try my hand at my first smoke. I have my fingers crossed that everything goes off without a hitch. I plan to preheat the MES up to 275, get AMNPS burning good and looking at about a 2 hour smoke. What do you guys think? Is this about right? I don't want to keep opening the door and checking and losing precious heat and smoke. It is going to be hot and humid. I am open to any suggestions. Thanks guys and wish me luck.



Sounds like you have a good plan. Might be closer to 2 1/2 hours at that temp.


----------



## air force dad

It was actually closer to 3 hours. The wind was high and I didn't want to smoke up my buddy's carport. We set it up in his driveway but I couldn't get it up to the 275 mark for the longest. I finally built a barricade/wind block with a couple of garbage cans. It worked perfectly. My buddy and his girlfriend raved about how good they were. I have a heck of a mess to clean up inside the smoker though. LOL I don't mind. I know what to do from now on. The fruits of labor were well worth it!


----------



## disco

Sounds terrific. Next time you make them, how about some pictures?

Disco


----------



## air force dad

Will try to do that Disco.


----------



## disco

Air Force Dad said:


> Will try to do that Disco.


Cool, love that qview!


----------



## trykonxl

I made these this past weekend. They were such a hit at a party on Saturday night that I made them again Sunday!


----------



## hendo

Great idea injecting


----------



## arlis

That's a killer idea injecting them.  I have got to try this recipe when I smoke some wings.  I love hot wings and these look amazing.


----------



## sqwib

Yep, they are all that, trust me... you need to try these.

Kudos my Friend, wherever you may be and RIP Gary, always on our mind at SMF.


----------



## gary s

Sounds great

Gary


----------



## jabbey71

I'm going to try this technique of wings.  But I know it's really not a big difference but for the 1:2 ratio of sauce  is the the franks wing sauce the 1 or 2 ratio.  Thanks.


----------



## bdskelly

jabbey71 said:


> I'm going to try this technique of wings.  But I know it's really not a big difference but for the 1:2 ratio of sauce  is the the franks wing sauce the 1 or 2 ratio.  Thanks.


1 part Creol Butter to 2 parts Franks Wing Sauce is what we use around my house. You're going to love them! b


----------



## jabbey71

BDSkelly said:


> 1 part Creol Butter to 2 parts Franks Wing Sauce is what we use around my house. You're going to love them!


That's great.  I appreciate the info...


----------



## mneeley490

My family likes them on the mild side, so I go 1 to 1 with melted butter and Franks hot sauce.


----------



## gburg tyrell

These are great! Did the exact same thing except I smoked them for about a hour at 250 then pulled them and dropped them in my deep fryer. YUMMY STUFF!!! They were a hit!


----------



## bdskelly

The family DEMANDS that I cook them at least 1 or 2 times a month.  There are never any leftovers! b


----------



## dirtsailor2003

BDSkelly said:


> The family DEMANDS that I cook them at least 1 or 2 times a month.  There are never any leftovers! b


To heck with the family, I demand that I smoke them 1-2 times a month!


----------



## nygiant

I know this is an old thread, but I'd like to try these.  I have a weber kettle grill.  What would you suggest I use; lump or bricketts?  Also, I'm assuming after reading that I'd be looking at around 2 hours at 300 degrees. How would you set up the coals?  Snake?  Offset to each side and cook wings in the middle?  Can anyone help me out?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

nygiant said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I'd like to try these.  I have a weber kettle grill.  What would you suggest I use; lump or bricketts?  Also, I'm assuming after reading that I'd be looking at around 2 hours at 300 degrees. How would you set up the coals?  Snake?  Offset to each side and cook wings in the middle?  Can anyone help me out?



I would use lump, since it's a short cook. It is nice to be able to go indirect for a while and then direct to crisp up the skin. So set up for that. 

These wings are fantastic so make a double batch!

If you look in the poultry section of this thread I have a couple versions of these wings:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## mneeley490

Yeah, I find that 90 minutes at 275° in my MES30 is just right.


----------



## nygiant

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I would use lump, since it's a short cook. It is nice to be able to go indirect for a while and then direct to crisp up the skin. So set up for that.
> 
> These wings are fantastic so make a double batch!
> 
> If you look in the poultry section of this thread I have a couple versions of these wings:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


Awesome, thanks for that!


----------



## robert gann

I come back to this post yearly. Christmas Eve I make these because we do a snack night. Got 20 lbs of wings sitting here waiting patiently. Can't wait for tomorrow [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I bought a new injector with just this in mind.


----------



## mneeley490

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I bought a new injector with just this in mind.


You won't be sorry.


----------



## rich soby

Wow those wings look great!


----------



## jetsknicks1

mneeley490 said:


> Yeah, I find that 90 minutes at 275° in my MES30 is just right.


And the skin gets crispy or do you toss them on a hot grill for a couple minutes?


----------



## mneeley490

The skin isn't exactly crispy, but it's not rubbery, either. But then, the skin on a regular buffalo wing usually isn't crispy, either. More than 90 minutes though, and the meat will start to dry out quickly.


----------



## jetsknicks1

mneeley490 said:


> The skin isn't exactly crispy, but it's not rubbery, either. But then, the skin on a regular buffalo wing usually isn't crispy, either. More than 90 minutes though, and the meat will start to dry out quickly.


Thanks buddy, I've been wanting to try something new and these might be it. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## sauced

Those are some great looking wings!! Nice job! [emoji]128079[/emoji][emoji]127867[/emoji][emoji]128079[/emoji][emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## backyardboss

I've done all kinds of wings, including smoked but hadn't tried this.

Putting on a bit of a party/feast for Sunday, so wanted to give these a trial run. Made these a week or so ago.

Injected and tossed with a few Tbs of a mix of butter, Tx Pete and Sauers BBQ sauce- Then Jeff's rub-













IMG_0298.JPG



__ backyardboss
__ Feb 5, 2016






On the smoke with a 50/50 mix of Hickory and Apple for right at 2 hours, at 250. Then cranked it up to around 300 for about 15 mins to crisp and tighten the skin a bit.

Easily the best wings I've ever had. Daughter is no big wing fan, I had to chase her out of the kitchen!

Deep mahogany color, smokey but not over done and nice spice bite. The flavor is inside and not all over your hands, face and shirt!

Do these wings! They are easy enough to do, you can use/inject anything you'd like (Teriyaki/lime/jalapeno for instance) and they're pretty dummy proof, I proved that on the first try. .

Love this recipe/ method. Thanks for sharing!













IMG_0323.JPG



__ backyardboss
__ Feb 5, 2016


----------



## mneeley490

Another convert! Welcome to the Wing Club, brother!

Scarbelly's legacy lives on.


----------



## sauced

SQWIB said:


> Yep, they are all that, trust me... you need to try these.
> 
> Kudos my Friend, wherever you may be and RIP Gary, always on our mind at SMF.


Made these for super bowl and....OMG.....best wings ever. Smoked them 2 hours with Apple wood. Had leftover injector marinade so poured rest over cooked wings and sprinkled with some more rub. No joke, best EVER!!!


----------



## bdskelly

Sauced said:


> Made these for super bowl and....OMG.....best wings ever. Smoked them 2 hours with Apple wood. Had leftover injector marinade so poured rest over cooked wings and sprinkled with some more rub. No joke, best EVER!!!


They are the best! b


----------



## 4x15mph

Made these in my Weber kettle.  Coal brickets, pecan wood, and I used butter, franks, garlic salt for the injection.  Smoked/cooked for upwards of 3 hours and they probably could have been on there all day without drying out.  Soaked to the bone!  Great stuff and thanks for this recipe













IMG_1153 1.JPG



__ 4x15mph
__ Mar 16, 2016


















IMG_1155.JPG



__ 4x15mph
__ Mar 16, 2016


----------



## browneyesvictim

A bump for this thread... and a couple of questions...

I have about 50 whole wings (about 20 lbs) injected and marinating right now for a football party tomorrow around noon. Actually I made 2 different kinds- buffalo as per recipe and honey BBQ. 

1. How many wings can you fit in an MES 30 to smoke at a time? I have 4 racks.

2. How do you keep the wings folded when they are swelled up with sauce and slippery? I know I can fit more on the racks if they were folded. I couldn't keep them folded, and I'm a stubborn s.o.b.. Toothpicks? kitchen twine? duct tape? Bailing wire?

I'm thinking I'll have to smoke in 2 batches early cuz they wont all fit in the smoker at once. Then just re-warm and crisp them for a couple of minutes on the Kettle prior to serving. Plan is to then put them in those disposable aluminum pans and cover them with foil.

Then again I'm tempted to bust out my turkey fryer and peanut oil to crisp them up. I was thinking about whipping up some kettle chips to go with them anyway...


----------



## browneyesvictim

No love from SMF... Well I figured it out myself and answered my own questions.

1. Each rack on an MES 30 will hold 4 rows 3 deep- so 12 whole wings per rack (folded).

2. After I injected the wings (unfolded) I could not get them to fold. But after marinating and chilling in the fridge, they firmed up a bit enough to get them folded without resorting to any toothpicks duct tape or bailing wire.

They were a tremendous success! I think I like the BBQ injected ones just a little better, but that's just me.

I was surprised how much of the liquid rendered or dripped out of them into the pan below. I went the full 2-1/2 hours at 275' They were fully cooked and not too dry with just the right pull. But I was missing a lot of the sauce. I attributed that to the smoker being loaded that full and cooking so long. I can see the benefit now of a shorter hotter cook would keep the juice inside.


----------



## SmokinAl

Browneyesvictim said:


> No love from SMF... Well I figured it out myself and answered my own questions.
> 
> 1. Each rack on an MES 30 will hold 4 rows 3 deep- so 12 whole wings per rack (folded).
> 
> 2. After I injected the wings (unfolded) I could not get them to fold. But after marinating and chilling in the fridge, they firmed up a bit enough to get them folded without resorting to any toothpicks duct tape or bailing wire.
> 
> They were a tremendous success! I think I like the BBQ injected ones just a little better, but that's just me.
> 
> I was surprised how much of the liquid rendered or dripped out of them into the pan below. I went the full 2-1/2 hours at 275' They were fully cooked and not too dry with just the right pull. But I was missing a lot of the sauce. I attributed that to the smoker being loaded that full and cooking so long. I can see the benefit now of a shorter hotter cook would keep the juice inside.


I'm happy to hear you got it figured out & the wings were a great success.

I'm sorry you didn't get any responses to your question.

Next time you have a question, it's better to start your own thread.

A lot of times when I see an old thread that I have already commented on I just don't open it.

But I look at every new thread that is posted, & so do a lot of other guys.

Keep the questions coming!

Al


----------



## beerface

Im smoking these wings right now. Stuck to the recipe but I used "Wing time" sauce brand. Made here in california. My smoker will only go to 275F so Im hoping they will be done with cripsy skin in abour 2.5 hours. They look amazing so far


----------



## sauced

Lol....hope you made a lot of them, they will disappear!!


----------



## beerface

Sauced said:


> Lol....hope you made a lot of them, they will disappear!!


WOW! this recipe is amazing! first time making them and they where the best wings I have ever made. The only thing I would do Different next time is pay more attention to the "Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning" it says on the back treat it like salt. Mine where a tad on the salty side because what I put on, but nothing to even take away from this amazing recipe. THANK YOU! for this!


----------



## sauced

I make my injector sauce out of melted butter, hot sauce, creole seasoning and some rub. I do not add any salt.


----------



## mike5051

The Tony's creole seasoning has a lot of salt.  I sprinkle it sparingly on things.  Treating it like a rub will get you off the charts with sodium.  Here's some Scarbelly wings I did tonight, Sprinkled some Tonys on them after injecting and saucing, amazing wings!













scarbelly.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Mar 5, 2017


----------



## chopsaw

mike5051 said:


> The Tony's creole seasoning has a lot of salt.  I sprinkle it sparingly on things.  Treating it like a rub will get you off the charts with sodium.  Here's some Scarbelly wings I did tonight, Sprinkled some Tonys on them after injecting and saucing, amazing wings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scarbelly.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mike5051
> __ Mar 5, 2017


Mike , how did you cook those wings ? They look spot on for skin texture .


----------



## mike5051

Vortex wings!  The skin is spot on for crispness!  I hated tossing them in sauce and ruining that perfect ski. Injecting them before cooking and not tossing them in sauce is perfect!  I use the Vortex on a Weber 22.5 kettle, wings are cooked to perfection in 45 minutes, rotating the lid 45 degrees every 15 minutes.

Mike


----------



## rickplaysbass

Just got mine started about an hour ago.












IMG_20170811_113225.jpg



__ rickplaysbass
__ Aug 11, 2017







Survey says:













IMG_20170811_133020.jpg



__ rickplaysbass
__ Aug 11, 2017






Pretty darn tasty, need to hit them harder at the end to really crisp that skin though.


----------



## smoker-rco

Looking Good!!!


----------



## Rings Я Us

[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## mneeley490

Scarbelly lives on through our wings.

Thanks again, buddy!


----------



## sauced

mneeley490 said:


> Scarbelly lives on through our wings.
> 
> Thanks again, buddy!


Amen!! For myself and my family, this is the only way to smoke wings!


----------



## ososmokeshack

Good looking wings! I'm gonna have to try these next time.

Edit - just realized this thread is five years old.


----------



## rickplaysbass

Ososmokeshack said:


> Good looking wings! I'm gonna have to try these next time.
> 
> Edit - just realized this thread is five years old.



Five years delicious


----------



## gizzygone

May have to try these this weekend:  does it work as well with the Wingette and Drummette? (I don't know if my supermarket sells the whole Wings...)

And do you have to marinate far in advance? Or inject and go? 

(Thanks for saving me 12 pages of reading!)


----------



## rickplaysbass

It would definitely work on the small pieces.

I went inject and go for mine and they came out fantastic. My QView is pretty recent if you look back.


----------



## mike5051

gizzygone said:


> May have to try these this weekend: does it work as well with the Wingette and Drummette? (I don't know if my supermarket sells the whole Wings...)
> 
> And do you have to marinate far in advance? Or inject and go?
> 
> (Thanks for saving me 12 pages of reading!)


I inject and go!  

Mike


----------



## dalglish

10 years a member and about to give these a try for the first time...on my new Yoder YS640, excited isn't the word.


----------



## ab canuck

Post your results and pics, These sound great.....


----------



## Rings Я Us

dalglish said:


> 10 years a member and about to give these a try for the first time...on my new Yoder YS640, excited isn't the word.


sounds good.


----------



## dalglish

consumed, they were excellent!


----------



## mike5051

They look awesome!

Mike


----------



## banderson7474

bumping this thread.  I think I'm going to definitely try this.


----------



## mneeley490

Heh, I was just thinking the other day that it's about time to smoke up another batch. Tired of these dry, tasteless wings in my local supermarket deli section.


----------



## jake0531

This is probably a dumb question or may have been answered but I’m on a time limit here. The 2:1 ratio, if I have 5lbs of wings, how much of each, Franks sauce and creole butter, do I need to make enough for the wings? 

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## WaterRat

A jar of butter (16oz) should be more than enough


----------

